# New to site... Looking for a quality gunsmith in Tacoma / Seattle.



## Ranger3275 (Jul 10, 2014)

I am looking for a gunsmith recommendation in the Tacoma / Seattle area for my son's Ruger 22/45. He is a new shooter and 8 y/o. I am looking for someone who can smooth out the trigger and safety as well as possibly remove the magazine safety. 
Thanks in advance


----------

